# Some yak steel porn...



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

These are from March but better late than never....

First trip with the new yak I got this little guy, although most of this 1.5 hr trip was spent getting a feel for the boat....










Next short trip out I hit this spunky male, netting was a challenge!









Next trip was a long trip with a big learning curve, river kayaking....managed to pin this guy up....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Looks like a lot of fun! Nice fish!


----------

